# Quick Note



## ravickery03 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wanted to let everyone know that I made it into Afghanistan, Friday's are our minops days, so I wanted to drop everyone a note.

If you want to contact me, shoot me an e-mail richard.vickery@gmail.com
S&F,
-Vick


----------



## Bro Mike (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to hear you made it over.  

Stay safe and drop in on us once in a while.

Mike Sanders


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted! Stay safe over there and God Bless.


----------



## RJS (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm glad you made it OK.  Stay safe!


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 28, 2009)

Godspeed brother.

Keep your powder dry.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 28, 2009)

Will be with you in spirit my brother, God bless you and all.


----------



## owls84 (May 5, 2009)

God bless you Brother. You and your family are deffinatly in my prayers.


----------



## rhitland (May 5, 2009)

Military people are awesome, take care Brother and best of luck to ya.


----------



## gortex6 (May 6, 2009)

There is nothing better than a military mason from -TEXAS-!


----------



## LRG (May 6, 2009)

GOD Speed to you and all, Brother


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for everything and may God Bless.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 10, 2009)

Glad to hear you made it safe, best wishes and see ya soon.


----------

